# Scratches in Travertine



## johndaprano (Aug 24, 2009)

How do you remove scratches in a travertine floor?

Thanks.
John


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> How do you remove scratches in a travertine floor?


May not be possible, just depends on how severe the scratches are. Travertine can be honed but it is usually done by an experienced professional.

The information is kind of sparse and not enough to be able to help.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Removing or "Hiding" scratches in Travertine*



johndaprano said:


> How do you remove scratches in a travertine floor?
> 
> Thanks.
> John


Is the Travertine installed all ready? Is it sealed?

Aqua Mix's Enrich N Seal is one of my favourite sealers - I find that it hides the scratches in many natural stones and offers this luxury for touch ups...

The sealer might not be compatible with your existing sealer so look into this very carefully first.

Many Travertines are filled with resins and epoxies as well and often you get mixed results.

Bring a sample tile with you to your local tile shop and give a few sealers a try...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

My brother in law laid some travertine in a bathroom of his and done a pretty bad job. He manage to scratch it pretty bad. He got a few different grits of sand paper and sanded down the whole area of tile with a RO sander and it come out really nice. It even took down all the high edges. I was amazed at how easy the stuff sanded down. He then put sealer enhancer on it and it looks like he done a really nice job.


----------



## Frankwhoa (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes you definitely can polish, sand, grind travertine that is already installed the same way it gets polished at the factory although it is probably a bit expensive. Talk to an experienced stone flooring refinisher.


----------

